# Suche S7 300 Steuerung



## halbschuh (4 Februar 2007)

Hallo an alle Programmierer,
suche eine S7-300 Steuerung, z.b: CPU315-2DP. Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen, wo man günstig eine erwerben kann.
Vielen Dank schonmal
Schönen Gruß
halbschuh


----------



## lorenz2512 (5 Februar 2007)

hallo,
bei ebay, die alten 315er um die 200€, die neuen bei 600€.


----------



## dkeipp (5 Februar 2007)

Tach!
Hab noch eine 314IFM und Profibus CP
Die 314IFM hat 20DI 16DO 4AI und 1AO
Der CP müsste ein 342-5 sein, bin mir aber nicht sicher. könnte das am Freitag erst sagen.
Die Baugruppen haben nur im Testrack im Büro gelaufen, daher wie neu.

VB400€ zusammen


----------



## Bossi (9 Februar 2007)

Hi,

ich könnte dir ne alte 315-2DP anbieten für 270.
Wurde nur zu testzwecken in unserem Büro benutzt.

oder ne neue 315-2DP schmale Bauform für 550.

oder ne neue 314 schmale Bauform für 400.


mfg Bossi


----------



## IBN_Christian (13 Februar 2007)

Hätte Interesse an der älteren Version der CPU315-2DP.
Ist eine Speicherkarte und der Schlüssel noch dabei?


----------



## Bossi (15 Februar 2007)

Schlüssel ist natürlich noch dabei, Speicherkarte auch.


----------



## Grollmus (16 Februar 2007)

*Gebrauchtgeräte-Marktplatz*

Hallo,

diverse SPS-Komponenten, auch S7 CPUs findest Du auf unserem Gebrachtgeräte-Marktplatz unter http://www.grollmus-ripp.de/index.php?mid=5.


Viele Grüße
Eduard Grollmus
_______________________________________________________

Eduard Grollmus
G+R GROLLMUS + RIPP GMBH
25 Jahre - Die besseren SIMATIC-Schulungen.
Siemens Solution Partner Automation


Telefon: +49 (0) 6146 - 8 28 28-0
Telefax: +49 (0) 6146 - 8 28 28-90
Anschrift: Geisenheimer Str. 2; 65239 Hochheim
Geschäftsführer: Dipl.-Ing. Eduard Grollmus
Amtsgericht: Wiesbaden HRB 18152
E-Mail: mailto:Eduard.Grollmus@grollmus-ripp.de
Internet: http://www.grollmus-ripp.de/
Download ET 200 Konfigurator
_______________________________________________________


----------

